# GTechniq C5 or FK1000p



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Question to any of you who may have used both of these...

Torn between these products, like the idea that I can use the FK on other parts of the car if I want but already have CG Jetseal 109 so that should last me a while.

Not that much in it price wise and both seem easy to apply.

What would you go for?

Principally going onto main diamond cut alloys but also a couple of spare sets of powder coat wheels to treat as well...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

C5 all day long. It can also be used on other parts of the car, paint and trim..
It will out last FK, yes, a lot more expensive compared to what you get. 

Diamond cut and powder coat will be fine with C5 ..

There is no reason why you can't top C5 with something. I often top C5 with SW Autobahn ..


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I didnt have the chance to try the GTechniq products but you ll find many fans of them here.Personaly i would choose the combo of Jetseal topped with FK1000P for the protection of my paint.And of course these two products are easy to apply as you said and fit in many parts of car.I do like the combo.I would go for it.The only thing you have to think is the durability.And at this part the Gtechniq is better cause of the different material


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've used both and although at the time I didn't rate C5 I now realise it was because I expected a wonder that would keep my alloys perfectly clean but it won't. But you will find the alloys are easier to clean with the coating and you won't need any harsh chemicals and if you do use these they will reduce the longetivity of the coating. Fk1000p is perfectly easy to use and is a good cheap option but not as durable on high mileage wheels as C5.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input all.

As this is becoming more and more like a full blown addiction I bet I end up buying both!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Buy both, both excellent:thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've used both products, and used 1000p long before C5. Both are excellent products. Both have there place, depending on your personal preference.

C5 has a long durability. 1000p like C5 provides excellent protection, however it's durability is no where near as good. 1000p is ideal for those who have time to tinker and like the joy of re applying products. C5 is excellent for those who want to apply once, easily maintain with a quick wash.

For me C5 has the better edge over 1000p. However, both are great products, I have both and I still use both......!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 for me all day long 👍


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Jdudley90 said:


> I've used both and although at the time I didn't rate C5 I now realise it was because I expected a wonder that would keep my alloys perfectly clean but it won't. But you will find the alloys are easier to clean with the coating and you won't need any harsh chemicals and if you do use these they will reduce the longetivity of the coating. Fk1000p is perfectly easy to use and is a good cheap option but not as durable on high mileage wheels as C5.


Exactly ..



Hercs74 said:


> C5 has a long durability. 1000p like C5 provides excellent protection, however it's durability is no where near as good. *1000p is ideal for those who have time to tinker and like the joy of re applying products. C5 is excellent for those who want to apply once, easily maintain with a quick wash.*


I couldn't agree more. As much as I like the coatings, they can take some of the fun out of our car care regime. Nice to redo to an extent every 3 months or so, *one of* the reasons I top coatings..

For me, cleaning the van, well, it is finding time, so coating work well for me personally on wheels. The van is wearing god knows how many products. A different one or different combo on each panel ..


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

FK for me,and the tin will last you ages


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I have both. 

I purchased FK as it, as you say, can be used on paint / metals / wheels etc and the tin really does last a lifetime!

FK is perfect in the winter protection and looks ace when on. It lasts forever on my wheels too however once I bought and applied C5 to the rims I would certainly say if it's just for wheels then go with the C5. 

People claim it adds gloss to the wheels to which I didn't believe, however it really does. And again this stuff really really does last forever!!!!! 

Get both! C5 for the wheels and FK for....for.....forever!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That does make sense and in fairness whilst I'm determined to keep my wheels clean I'd rather spend my time trying to pick up how to use a DA polisher and to get good results with that. 

I'm also keen to keep harsh chemicals off the wheels, so I think I'll have a go with the C5 when I take my main set of wheels off shortly and pop the winter wheels on.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

2-3 coats of fk will give lots of protection,at least 3-6 months depending on your mileage.


----------

